# saslauthd uses methods that i don't need [solved]

## sickalien

hi everyone

i have seen this in the logs and i would like to solve it.

auth.log

```
Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: NTLM server step 1

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: client flags: ffff8207

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: NTLM server step 2

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: client user: mgreco

Feb 15 12:03:58 lilith postfix/smtpd[7378]: sql_select option missing

Feb 15 12:03:58 lilith postfix/smtpd[7378]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Feb 15 12:03:58 lilith postfix/smtpd[7378]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Feb 15 12:03:59 lilith postfix/smtpd[7385]: sql_select option missing

Feb 15 12:03:59 lilith postfix/smtpd[7385]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Feb 15 12:03:59 lilith postfix/smtpd[7385]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
```

mail.log

```
Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: connect from unknown[192.168.0.253]

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: warning: unknown[192.168.0.253]: SASL CRAM-MD5 authentication failed

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: warning: unknown[192.168.0.253]: SASL NTLM authentication failed

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: 87A47811DE: client=unknown[192.168.0.253], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/cleanup[7126]: 87A47811DE: message-id=<42120DF4.8090203@solsis.com.ar>

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/nqmgr[17724]: 87A47811DE: from=<mgreco@solsis.com.ar>, size=1518, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: disconnect from unknown[192.168.0.253]
```

the system IS working, the thing is that smtpd is trying to authenticate with some methods that i have not configured, and don't want to.

i added this to /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf

```
mech_list: plain login

```

but nothing changed.

anyone knows how to desactivate this?

thanks in advanceLast edited by sickalien on Tue Feb 15, 2005 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## langthang

You didn't say what authentication method you are using? what is the pwcheck_method: ? post the ouput of `emerge cyrus-sasl -pv`and /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf. Remember, don't emerge cyrus-sasl with the USE flag you don't need. For example I only need mysql support so I did:

```
# echo "dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -* berkdb mysql" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge cyrus-sasl
```

----------

## sickalien

the method i want to use is pam.

this is the output you asked

```
lilith root # emerge cyrus-sasl -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20  -authdaemond +berkdb -debug +gdbm -java -kerberos -ldap +mysql +pam -postgres +ssl -static 0 kB
```

the pwcheck_method

```

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

mech_list: plain login

```

you're right. cyrus-sasl is compiled for mysql

if i emerge again with 

```
USE="-mysql -berkdb -ssl" emerge cyrus-sasl
```

the problem should be solved?

thanks for the help!!

----------

## langthang

you might want to keep the ssl USE flag. take out the mysql flag would reduce these:

```
Feb 15 12:03:58 lilith postfix/smtpd[7378]: sql_select option missing

Feb 15 12:03:58 lilith postfix/smtpd[7378]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Feb 15 12:03:58 lilith postfix/smtpd[7378]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Feb 15 12:03:59 lilith postfix/smtpd[7385]: sql_select option missing

Feb 15 12:03:59 lilith postfix/smtpd[7385]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Feb 15 12:03:59 lilith postfix/smtpd[7385]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql
```

not sure about:

```
Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: warning: unknown[192.168.0.253]: SASL CRAM-MD5 authentication failed

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: warning: SASL authentication failure: no secret in database

Feb 15 12:00:31 lilith postfix/smtpd[7125]: warning: unknown[192.168.0.253]: SASL NTLM authentication failed 
```

do you have "-v" in your /etc/postfix/master.cf somewhere?

----------

## sickalien

great!

no errors neither in auth.log nor mail.log

emerged like this

```
USE="-mysql -berkdb" emerge cyrus-sasl
```

thanks for your help langthang

----------

## Anset

well,

almost a year after the previous post, but it helped me too.  :Smile: 

Thanks!

Anset

----------

